# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Suunto Ambit vs. Garmin Fenix

## robertg202

Hallo 
Ich habe mich jetzt durch das Internet gewühlt und bin doch nicht schlauer geworden. 
Heuer möchte ich mir so eine MacGyver Uhr holen - und die Ambit2 kommt ja jetzt raus, das würde recht gut passen. 
In manchen Foren wird allerdings enorm über die Ambit geschimpft von wegen unfähige Software, schlechte updates, etc... und loben die Fenix - andere wiederum können mit der Fenix nix anfangen. 
Jetzt meine Frage: wer hat schon Erfahrung mit Fenix bzw. Ambit kann hier kurz seine Meinung kundtun?

----------


## georg

Spar dir dein Geld. Die Leute die das haben, gehören zu folgenden Kategorien:
a) Die uhren machen Probleme (undicht)
b) Der Akku ist leer
c) Sie schaun eh nur auf Uhrzeit und Höhenmesser
d) Sie verwenden mehr Zeit für die Uhr als für die Tour selber
e) Ganz wenige nutzen die wirklich - die geören dann aber auch zu a) und/oder b)

Ich halte nicht viel davon - ich bin aber auch an Orten unterwegs (im Winter auf >4000m) wo das Material sehr beansprucht wird und wirklich zuverlässig funktionieren muss. Da muss man schon sagen, dass viele techn. Neuerungen einfach versagen und man sehr konservativ wird was diese Hifsmittelchen angeht. Weil jedes Gramm das hinaufgeschleppt wird und keinen Nutzen hat ist nicht nur sinnlos sondern ein Ärgernis. Wenn das das einfach nur zum Joggen oder so haben willst, dann kann das schon was - soferne du auf solche Spielereien stehst und/oder tatsächlich eine regelmäßige Trainingsüberwachung damit aufziehen willst.

Zu den Uhren selbst: Die Suunto hat mein bester Freund und Bergkamerad (edit: die Zweite schon wieder undicht - Display beschlägt) die Garmin meine Frau (Akku dauernd leer).  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:  Nochn edit: Ich selber hab keine.  :Smile:  Nochn letztes edit: Bei der Garmin hab ich mich geirrt: Meine Frau hat die Forerunner - die Fenix hat glaub ich ein Bekannter der Skitourenrennen macht, aber er hats die letzten Male nicht mehr mitgehabt weil die auch beschlagen hat  - da müßte ich nachfragen.

----------


## noox

Ist zwar bezüglich der Uhren OT, aber passt zum Thema:


Für viele mag es sicher nur Spielerei sein. Ich persönlich liebe Statistiken, Auswertungen und Excel-Listen. Fahre daher schon lange mit Pulsuhr.

Seit letztem Jahr habe ich die Polar RS800CX mit externen GPS Sensor. 

Mit Beschlagen oder so habe ich kein Problem. Für's Biken muss er für mich nicht 100% wasserdicht sein. Am Rad hatte ich aber auch mit Regen und Dreck oder später unter der Dusche (falls ich ihn noch drauf haben sollte) noch nie Probleme.

Ich hatte gehört, dass interne GPS Sensoren nicht so optimal sind, weil sie eben viel Strom brauchen. Ich lade meinen GPS Sensor fast nach jeder Tour auf, bin aber überrascht, wie schnell das geht - also dürfte ich bei den üblichen 2 - 5h Touren nur wenig Akku verbrauchen. 

Fein ist's schon, wenn man mit 2 Mausklicks die Tour in Google Earth laden kann und sich dann anschauen, wo man gefahren ist, wo es noch Alternativen gäbe, wo man sich verkoffert hat, etc. 

Pulsaufzeichnung funktioniert öfters am Anfang nicht so 100% - auch wenn ich den Brustgurt nass mache. Nach ein paar Minuten Belastung geht's aber dann.

Am meisten ärgert mich die Datenübertragung mit Infrarot. Dieser USB-Infrarot-Stick wird im Schnitt nur bei jedem 5x Anstecken erkannt. Am problemlosesten ging es mit meinem Laptop von 2003 mit integrierter IRDA-Schnittstelle. Mit externen war das immer ein Krampf!

Ziemlich dämlich ist auch, dass sie es in dieser teuren Uhr nicht geschafft haben, mehr Speicher zu verbauen. Bei einem Speicherintervall von einer Sekunde schafft er grad mal 4,5h Aufzeichnung. Bei 2 dann 11. Die Uhr gibt's zwar schon ein paar Jahre, aber hätte sie statt geschätzten 0,5-2 MB 16 MB reingebaut, könnte man tagelang aufzeichnen (5 h x 3600 Sekunden/h x 20 Werte x 4 Bytes -> 1,4 MB, wobei es vermutlich keine 20 Werte sind, und die meisten keine 4 Bytes brauchen). Wir reden hier von Megabyte - nicht Gigabyte! Ist ärgerlich,  wennst versäumt hast, die Daten auf den Computer runterzuladen und dann entweder die alte Tour löschen musst oder die neue nicht aufzeichnen kannst.


Letztes Mal war auf einer Tour der mir bekannte Weg wegen Lawinengefahr gesperrt. Ich wusste, dass man da auch anders hinkommt. Als ich dachte, ich hab mich verkoffert, habe ich dann mit dem Handy (Smartphone) geschaut. In der Navigon-Navi-App waren glücklicherweise die Schotterstraßen eingezeichnet, und wusste somit, wo ich war. Ich sollte mir mal eine GPS App besorgen, wo man Karten reinladen kann und diese dann vorab reinladen. Sonst ist das im (deutschen) Ausland oder bei schlechten Empfang schwierig. Und wenn man Trailscouten etc. vor hat jedenfalls auf voll aufgeladenes Handy achten! GPS und entsprechende Apps saugen Akku ...

----------


## robertg202

Vielen Dank für die Infos!
Gut zu wissen dass die für ernsthafte Anwendungen nicht zuverlässig genug sind. Dann scheidet die Fenix aus, da hat die Ambit mehr Spielerei-features (incl. App-store) auf Lager. Und mit knapp 90 Gramm ist das Gewicht auch o.k.
Für ernsthafte Anwendungen habe ich dann eh den Oregon, der ist meiner Meinung nach sehr zuverlässig - und hat mir schon einige Male sehr gute Dienste geleistet (plötzlich Nebel eingefallen und nix mehr gesehen, etc...).
Die Uhr soll wirklich "nur" ein ein-für-alles Gerät sein: fürs Tourengehen Zeit+Höhenmeter+track aufzeichnen, damit ich sie das nächste Mal nachgehen kann (wenn ich wieder einmal mit einem Local in unbekanntem Terrain unterwegs bin), fürs Laufen Distanz+Zeit+Pace und zum Biken Höhenmeter+Strecke. 
Und insgesamt damit ich nachvollziehen kann wann ich wie oft was gemacht habe.

----------

